# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Connexion distante au serveur MySQL de Synology

## Arget

Bonjour  tous,

Dans ma boite, on a fait installer un serveur Synology. C'est dj une bonne chose en soit.
J'ai voulu, afin de maximiser la production, mettre des bases de donnes, en commun et en local. J'ai donc install phpmyadmin etc.. J'y ai accs via l'url 192.168.1.60/phpmyadmin

Mais mon problme vient de la connexion entre mon PC et la BDD distante sur le Synology. Voil le rsultat que cela donne :



> Host '192.168.1.51' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server'


J'ai bien configur un utilisateur avec tous les accs afin de faire des tests et sans succs !

Voil ma connexion  la BDD :


```

```

Via SSH, impossible de trouver le "my.cnf" sur mon Synology ...
Bref, je ne sais pas du tout comment faire !

Je vous remercie d'avance pour toute l'aide que vous pourriez m'apporter  ::): .

----------


## titi007

Bonjour,

j'ai le mme problme alors si tu as trouv une solution, je suis preneur :;): 

merci d'avance

----------


## ericd69

salut,

c'est normal, c'est une adresse ip LOCALE au serveur: 192.168.x.x ne correspond donc  rien sur le net... tu dois avoir une passerelle vers le net dfinie sur ton serveur qui lui donne une adresse ip globale (sur le net) qui est gnralement fournie par le service dhcp du routeur auquel est reli le serveur pour accder au net...

c'est cette adresse (ip fixe ou pas selon si c'est chez toi, ton fai ou un hbergeur) que tu dois utiliser pour te connecter en distant...

ensuite il faut que le routeur, le firewall et le service mysql soient paramtrs pour que la connexion externe soit autorise (et attendue)

donc la je vous conseil d'aller lire voir poster dans la section administration du forum mysql pour avoir plus de conseils en fonction de vos divers configurations

en cas d'ip globale non fixe (cas d'un fai sur une connexion adsl en gnral mais pas que), vous devrez passer par un service (gnralement gratuit) qui va lui fournir une ip fixe et rediriger automatiquement les changes vers l'ordinateur cibl qui sera le serveur

----------


## franckdelage

il n'est pas utile d'ouvrir sur l'extrieur si tu veux accder  ton mysql sur le nas depuis un PC sur ton rseau local, inutile aussi de demander un nom de domaine, un registre, et tutti quanti.

pour cela, il faut configurer ton routeur (celui de ta box) pour ouvrir le port 3306 sur l'adresse IP de ton NAS.
une fois fait, il faut crer l'utilisateur dans phpmyadmin de ton nas..
exemple : login:pcuserphp  pass:odjsiho  client: met l'adresse ip de ton PC (sur lequel s'executent tes fichiers php, par exemple wampserver)

il faut bien entendu que ton adresse IP wampserver sont FIXE, donc remplacer l'attribution DHCP par un ip genre 192.168.1.5 (ton routeur peut le paramtrer aussi en fonction de ton adresse MAC machine).

pour terminer, se connecter via php a mysql avec  :


```
$con=mysqli_connect("192.168.1.5:3306","pcuserphp  ","odjsiho","madatabase");
```

tout ca pour dire que tu ne pourra pas accder  mysql sur ton NAS si tu ne donne pas les droits d'autorisation  un USER dont le client est dclar avec son adresse ip ou son nameserver.
bien entendu, ouvrir aussi les droits et privilges de l'utilisateur dans mysql !

----------

